# The Hulk look vs. Bruce lee look



## Super Hulk (May 22, 2005)

I dont want a hulk look,what type of excercize strategy to use to get a strong but slim look ?


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

Becoming as big as the Hulk is not something that you get easily if at all even if you try hard.


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> I dont want a hulk look,what type of excercize strategy to use to get a strong but slim look ?


7 foot 1000lbs VS 5'6 135 lbs...


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2005)

If you want to be strong but slim, then powerlift but watch your total caloric intake.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 7 foot 1000lbs VS 5'6 135 lbs...




7? I think more like 9 ft tall.


----------



## Super Hulk (May 22, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If you want to be strong but slim, then powerlift but watch your total caloric intake.



powelifters all look like Hoss Cartwright. Fat Hay bailers


----------



## vegman (May 22, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> I dont want a hulk look,what type of excercize strategy to use to get a strong but slim look ?


Watch out, if you lift more than 1 year, you will look like the hulk


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> 7? I think more like 9 ft tall.



You're right he was 9 feet when he got MAD...but if I was 7 feet 1000lbs and could bench an aircraft carrier I probably wouldn't get mad.


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> powelifters all look like Hoss Cartwright. Fat Hay bailers



A completely ignorant post by someone who obviously has no ties to powerlifting. You wont see very many people with high bodyfat or water retention until you get to 308 and SHW.

In fact, Andy Fiedler and Jeff McVicar also competed as bodybuilders before they both set world records in their respective weight classes for the bench press.


----------



## WilliamB (May 23, 2005)

Why would someone have the name Super Hulk then make a post asking how to not look like Hulk?


----------



## Dim Mak (May 23, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Why would someone have the name Super Hulk then make a post asking how to not look like Hulk?



That's pretty funny, right there!


----------



## Doublebase (May 23, 2005)

This is dumb.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2005)

Cool name, Dim Mak.


----------



## Sh8kin (May 23, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Why would someone have the name Super Hulk then make a post asking how to not look like Hulk?




Maybe he meant this Hulk ...


----------



## rantheman (May 23, 2005)

Still a big guy


----------



## god hand (May 23, 2005)

To answer your question? Lift a lot of lightweight and youll get real cut up.


----------



## Decker (May 23, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> 7? I think more like 9 ft tall.


It has been a well established principle of Hulk comics that the Hulk is 7', 1000#s.  I collected the books when I was a kid.  Now if you're talking about the movie Hulk, I can't help there.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> To answer your question? Lift a lot of lightweight and youll get real cut up.




lifting light weights does nothing.  do cardio and get your diet in order.  you people that think that doing light weight, high reps is going to "tone" your muscles make me laugh.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 23, 2005)

RAAAAAAAAAHHHHWWWWWRRRRRR!!!!!!!...    This Thread Make Hulk MAD!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

Growing isn't about training, it's about eating. Do powerlifting and maintaince calories to get stronger but not bigger. Though, it's harder to get stronger with out getting bigger.


----------



## Super Hulk (May 23, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> Maybe he meant this Hulk ...



No, lol Hulk Hogan looks retarded

Hulk was the first thing that came to me when registering.
i should of chose Oscar de lehoya


----------



## Super Hulk (May 23, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> lifting light weights does nothing.  do cardio and get your diet in order.  you people that think that doing light weight, high reps is going to "tone" your muscles make me laugh.



Why not ?  medium weights at least.
I saw pics in a mag of someone who trained with med weights, when he flexed,
his muscles were long and striated


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2005)

If you want to be striated like a Francois Benfatto, its diet and low water retention. Dig around the long term history of most of the guys who come in ripped, like Momo Benaziza and Andreas Munzer - they are dead from diuretics use. Some of those still alive, have had kidneys replaced.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> No, lol Hulk Hogan looks retarded


 i saw him in florida. he really is orange and yes it looks retarded when someone is orange.


----------



## god hand (May 23, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> lifting light weights does nothing.  do cardio and get your diet in order.  you people that think that doing light weight, high reps is going to "tone" your muscles make me laugh.



I dont think, I know that shit works because I fucking done it! I have NEVER met anybody that workout naturaly get cut lifting heavy. They just get bigger.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I dont think, I know that shit works because I fucking done it! I have NEVER met anybody that workout naturaly get cut lifting heavy. They just get bigger.


 You're wrong, you can not get cut by lifting lighter weights. Also, I lift as heavy as I can for 6-8 reps, and I'm cut.


----------



## Super Hulk (May 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You're wrong, you can not get cut by lifting lighter weights. Also, I lift as heavy as I can for 6-8 reps, and I'm cut.


your 15 ?


----------



## LAM (May 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I dont think, I know that shit works because I fucking done it! I have NEVER met anybody that workout naturaly get cut lifting heavy. They just get bigger.



lifting a lighter weight at a higher rep count has no effect on lipolysis.  that's Bodybuilding 101 and basic physiology...

a stupid old bb myth that is constantly perpetuated by the misinformed masses


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> your 15 ?


 Yes.


----------



## musclepump (May 23, 2005)

You can get lifting heavy, no problem. It's in your diet. You normally see guys going 6-8 reps but getting bigger because, like I'm doing right now, we eat and eat and eat. I'm eating 5,000+ calories a day, so of course I'm getting bigger and not cut.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2005)

Low rest periods and light weights with high reps only keeps the heart rate elevated, just like circuit training. That is the only reason for someone to do it.


----------



## god hand (May 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt u must be a skinny person


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> your 15 ?


He is mature beyond his age.


----------

